# How much did/does your Chi weigh?



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Josie is 12 weeks old, and weighed 1.5 lbs when I took her to the vet last week. My breeder told me when I picked her up that she estimates her to be anywhere from 3-4 lbs, which I didn't know until I picked her up (I'll love her no matter how much she ends up weighing!). 

So anyway, I was wondering about how many more months of growing and weight gain that Josie has ahead of her before she'll reach her full adult weight. I'm just trying to estimate her size, I suppose. Thanks in advance for any help. :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Josie*

If she stays consistent with the chart she should be 3 to 3 1/2 lbs. Some people have chis that stop growing at 6 months and some chis keep growing up to a year. I think it is depending on the chi. My vet told me that the skeletal fram should be complete between 6 to 8 months.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Brandy (Aug 12, 2005)

Bruiser weighs a pound.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

scoot was 3lbs 2 oz at 4 months.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker was 1.2 pounds at 8 weeks. He's about 2 pounds over his ideal weight now. He is 19 months old and the last time he was weighed in May he weighed 8.4 pounds. :shock:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico was just weighed at the vet yesterday...and he weigh a whoppin 8 pounds


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Sincy went to the vet last week and weighs 4.03 lbs @ 4 months old. I don't know how to use that weight chart, so I don't know how much she will weigh. Her mom and dad weighed less than 4.5 so I would assume around there. :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy is a year old on Thursday and he weighs 5 1/2 pounds


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

According to the chart, the breeder's estimate of 3-4 pounds looks pretty close. But bear in mind, these are estimates and don't always hold true. According to the weight chart, Jazzy's full adult weight would be around 4-1/2 lbs., but she is now almost 6 lbs at 11 mo. old. I think she is probably at her adult size now, but she did go over what the chart showed and she is by no means too heavy for her size and frame.


----------



## Lindsey21 (Apr 14, 2005)

Elizabeth Taylor was 2 lbs when I first got her -- she is 4.5 now at 6 months old. We were visiting the vet about every 2 weeks while she was getting vaccines, so I got to see her weight gradually increase. The past month and a half her weight gain has slowed dramatically -- she was growing much faster when she was younger.


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus is 4 and a half months and weighs 5 pounds! He has a little belly


----------



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

Our Chi is almost 3.5 Lbs. at 4 months. She doesn't look like she's growing all that much but I can really see her starting to bulk up with muscles on her chest and hind quarters. 
I really want her to be 5-6 lbs but I just don't see her getting there.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

adult weight is usually acheived between 12 and 18 months old. some are sooner some are later, but sounds like the estimate is right.
vixie weight 3.5 lbs at 5months old, at alittle over a year shes fullgrown at 5lbs.
the little guy im gonna get is 13oz at 6 weeks placing him at between 3-3 1/2 lbs...so well see, the chart was pretty much on with vixie...


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah is 5.5 pounds. But I only notice how much he's grown if I look at pics from when he was younger.


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

mina is 7.2 lbs and 6 months old. i remember when she was 4months and she was already off some charts
since i got her in april 05 she has gained 1lb a month. 









thats her at 9 weeks


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Both of my babies are almost 8 months. Sasha weighs 4.5 lbs., and Poncho weighs 5 lbs.


----------

